

XQuery: 10 lines. XQueryX (new and improved): 140 lines - swombat
http://www.w3.org/TR/xqueryx/#Examples

======
mbrubeck
XQueryX is not supposed to be a "new and improved" query language. It's just
an alternate representation of the XQuery language. See the very first
paragraph of the introduction:

 _The [XML Query 1.0 Requirements] states that "The XML Query Language MAY
have more than one syntax binding. One query language syntax MUST be
convenient for humans to read and write. One query language syntax MUST be
expressed in XML in a way that reflects the underlying structure of the
query."_

 _XQueryX is an XML representation of an XQuery. It was created by mapping the
productions of the XQuery grammar into XML productions. The result is not
particularly convenient for humans to read and write, but it is easy for
programs to parse, and because XQueryX is represented in XML, standard XML
tools can be used to create, interpret, or modify queries._

